# Perfect Hearing Test!



## MA-Caver (Apr 15, 2007)

The Ultimate Hearing Test


A man feared his wife wasn't hearing as well as she used to and he thought
she might need a hearing aid. Not quite sure how to approach her, he called
the family doctor to discuss the problem. The doctor told him there is a
simple informal test the husband could perform to give the doctor a better
idea about her hearing loss. "Here's what you do," said the doctor. "Stand
about 40 feet away from her, and in a normal conversational speaking tone
see if she hears you. If not, go to 30 feet, then 20 feet, and so on until
you get a response."

That evening, the wife is in the kitchen cooking dinner, and he was in the
den. He says to himself, "I'm about 40 feet away, let's see what happens."
Then in a normal tone he asks, 'Honey, what's For dinner?" No response.
So the husband moves to closer to the kitchen. About 30 feet from his wife
and repeats, "Honey, what's for dinner?"
Next he moves into the dining room where he Is about 20 feet from his wife
and asks, "Honey, what's for dinner?" Again he gets no response.
So, he walks up to the kitchen door, about 10 Feet away. "Honey, what's for
dinner?" Again there is no response.
So he walks right up behind her. "Honey, what's For Dinner?"
*
"RALPH, FOR THE FIFTH TIME, CHICKEN!!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 15, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 15, 2007)

Funny very funny


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 15, 2007)

Geez, Ralph, get your ears tested!!!  :uhyeah:  You heard her wrong.  She said "Spaghetti".  (inside joke)

- Ceicei


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 16, 2007)

:lfao:


----------



## pstarr (Apr 16, 2007)

I think this happened to me-  :lol2:


----------

